

How Matt Cutts Used Stack Overflow/Hacker News In Redefining "Content Farms" - moses1400
http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2011/01/31/how-matt-cutts-leveraged-the-stack-overflow-and-hacker-news-communities-in-redefining-the-phrase-content-farms/

======
mycroftiv
Has this article been excluded somehow from appearing in the main Hacker News
feed? It is buried very far down compared to other stories that have received
less votes within the same time period. It seems to me to be a very careful
analysis of an issue that has attracted a lot of discussion. Is there some
sort of HN policy against meta-discussion of the site's role within the tech
ecosystem?

~~~
donnafontenot
That's a really good question, but I have a feeling no one is going to give an
answer either way. Sure seems like it though, I noticed the same thing
earlier, when it was only an hour old.

------
mycroftiv
There is a lot of justice to the points made in this article. That said, I
also believe that scraper sites duplicating other content are a lot more
pernicious than low quality original content. Also, algorithmically
recognizing mediocre content is almost impossible, and actively discriminating
against specific media companies is a dangerously slippery slope.

